Ask HN: Hacker News-like forums for other fields? - thanatropism
======
thanatropism
I find myself learning a lot more about e.g. problems in software engineering
"in the large" than I otherwise would because HN is such a nice experience
overall. But I'm keen to learn more about e.g. logistics from the same kind of
practical atmosphere where links are timely, knowledgeable and relevant, and
commenters are intelligent and often experienced.

What do e.g. air cargo in passenger planes people congregate? Or warehouse
people?

~~~
dhruvkar
I work in this space and online blogs are incredibly sparse. Would love to
know as well.

Here's an article I found interesting about air cargo software (my dad learned
on this at Swiss Air in the 70s-80s)

[https://retool.com/blog/air-travel-software/](https://retool.com/blog/air-
travel-software/)

Another one about supply chain of bananas. Flexport writes about interesting
stuff once in a while:

[https://www.flexport.com/blog/supply-chain-of-the-
banana/](https://www.flexport.com/blog/supply-chain-of-the-banana/)

------
gk1
For UI/UX and other design topics there's the very active
[https://www.designernews.co](https://www.designernews.co).

There's datatau.net for data science, but it's not very active. Has great
potential but I think the mod(s) have been very quick to shadowban users for
posting anything remotely commercial. So now it's just the same few people
posting Medium and TowardsDataScience articles. I hope it can be revitalized
or someone else makes a better HN clone.

~~~
catacombs
For a website dedicated to UI/UX, it's quite atrocious.

------
soared
For blackhat seo the site below is interesting to poke through every once in a
while. I would highly recommend never using any tactic posted, but interesting
to see people trying to game google's algorithms. A good chunk of it is mildly
technical but understandable by most.

[https://www.blackhatworld.com/](https://www.blackhatworld.com/)

------
dhruvkar
[https://0x00sec.org/](https://0x00sec.org/)

for security, malware analysis, reversing etc. It's more of a forum, but the
write-ups are pretty helpful

------
hiidrew
Not nearly as active as HN but for
design—[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

------
set92
Data science: [https://datatau.net/](https://datatau.net/)

